# River Rasin in Dundee by boat



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am dying to get some fishing in before the pike closure and wondering if anyone has fished by boat in Dundee on the Rasin River. Never really heard of it before, but with a ramp on each side of the dam it may be worth it. I know it is shallow with logs and stumps, but my 16ft Lund does not need a lot of water and the heck with running the motor open. 

Just looking for advice, don't want to do anything crazy!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have done it above and below. It all depends on the water level and your boat. 16 lund you should be able to go at least 2 miles up stream above the dam maybe more depending on the log jams. below there is some shallow areas that might give you some trouble.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

You can for sure go upstream, I would guess you can make it to at least behind the Lumber Yard on Brewer Rd. Learning the river up from Dundee is my goal for this next spring/summer. Before the water starts dropping for the summer (was about the end of May last year) you can float a boat downstream from Dundee and pull it out at the canoe livery. I wouldn't run a motor down the whole way though, about 100 yards down from the ramp there is a bunch of boulders allover the river for probably a 50 yard stretch, and then between Kroger and Pumpkin Hook Rd there are some pretty shallow areas. If you do float down, give the Canoe Livery a call and they will give you times that you can use their pullout, I think they charge 10 bucks to use it.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

You might want to wait a few days now...


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

haha yeah... I think I could run my Trophy down it now... lol


----------

